# Another Show, another GSD...



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)

Did anyone see that GSD bitch at Crufts last night? If not... here she is:
*Ch. Loretta from Shotaan*

















What's your opinions on her before I give you mine??


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Is there a pelvis?


----------



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)

Hardly looks like it, huh? That dog is so roach backed it's rear feet (if you looked close enough) would drag a teeny bit on the ground when it was gaiting.  
I didn't think Euro showlines were *that* bad yet!


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2006)

Euro show? How do we see where that dog is from, actually? "Ch." is an American thing, no? Forgive me if it's obvious; I'm a little slow today...going on 36hours awake...


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Jenni Williams said:


> Euro show? How do we see where that dog is from, actually? "Ch." is an American thing, no? Forgive me if it's obvious; I'm a little slow today...going on 36hours awake...


Crufts is a UK show. Here's a link to an interpretation of the GSDs there.



> Even though, as usual, some dogs were not in a very good condition  many dogs lacked hair, because they were moulting  and lacked training  the presentation was sometimes quite painful to watch  it was obvious that the SV type was the preference this year. Which is logical, as the standards are the property of Germany.


The construction of this sentence was funny to me.


----------



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)

The bitch is out of Shotaan kennelswhich is said ti be one of the most popular kennels in England. They're in the town of Lancashire. They own and breed SOME nice looking German lines, from what I can see.
Here's a link to a retired dog they owned named Fella.
http://www.shotaan.co.uk/fella.html
He is a better looking show dog, and is better than any of their current dogs.
Here is another dog, her name is Aiyla. She's the best bitch I've seen bred by them.
http://www.shotaan.co.uk/aiyla.html
Here is their best owned bitch, but they imported her from Germany VA rated. She is the dam of the above bitch.
http://www.shotaan.co.uk/sezana.html

About the "Ch." thing, the show was over in England, their dogs are Ch. and ours are Am.Ch. :roll:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Very typical opf the European (predominantly West German) type show GSD. Easily recognized by the banana back.


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Very typical opf the European (predominantly West German) type show GSD. Easily recognized by the banana back.


Looks like a flippy, shiny bluegill to me. Ugly and abusive. Like somebody you see who's had plastic surgery just three too many times. I'll stick with the "old school" build on mine.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I think Horand was actually a coyote! :lol: :lol: :lol: JKN! :wink:


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

Woody Taylor said:


> Bob Scott said:
> 
> 
> > Very typical opf the European (predominantly West German) type show GSD. Easily recognized by the banana back.
> ...


wow! what a nice straight back on that dog. just like mine.... :wink:


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Tim Martens said:


> wow! what a nice straight back on that dog. just like mine.... :wink:


Yeah, I do love the utility of those Dutch and Mal body structures. Built for action. They would drive me up the wall but I will happily admire them from a distance.  

Guess I'm a coyote man, Bob! :lol: Now that you mention it, that show GSD Sarah has posted does have some rear leg structure that's alot like that damn roadrunner at full sprint....


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2006)

I have a dog who is Am/Can Ch. and Ch. Come to think of it, his parents are Int. Ch's. Is this breed specific? I'd never heard that "Ch" is an English thing only...or maybe when the ped is just American, they don't write "Am Ch" :| ? Anyhow, who counts the Brits as part of Europe anyway  ?!? I guess I just looked at the pictures  . That dog is not great, but I've seen a lot worse over here. The links help, since I'm not exactly terribly proficient in showlines, Am. or otherwise!


----------



## Stacia Porter (Apr 8, 2006)

Sarah Hall said:


> Did anyone see that GSD bitch at Crufts last night? If not... here she is:
> *Ch. Loretta from Shotaan*
> 
> 
> ...


I grew up with every other person owning a Euro show dog and they did NOT look like that! She's very roached, angulated, and her gait doesn't look right to me. Then again my dog has a severely sloped croup that makes him look roached if I stack him too far back so I suppose I should back up slowly while smiling widely?


----------



## Stacia Porter (Apr 8, 2006)

Okay, just to add to the discussion here is Achilles in a very bad stack:










And here is a picture of him running at about 8 months old:










Here is a picture of Achilles' sire, VA7 Marko della Valcuvia:










Here is his dam, Donna Hohe Wart:










Now granted there are euro showlines who look like Loretta I didn't come across many...


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Woody Taylor said:


> Tim Martens said:
> 
> 
> > wow! what a nice straight back on that dog. just like mine.... :wink:
> ...


I'm a big coyote fan myself. There isn't a wild canid alive that moves anything like a showline GSD. From EITHER side of the pond. Seems Mother Nature had a pretty good thing going before we tried to "improve" on it. :lol: :wink:


----------



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)

I've always found this picture of Horand to be much better:








Here's another of him (he's laying down) with a bitch named Mari:








Now compare him with the dogs now... I'm not trying to force my opinions down everyone's throat, but I think the only dogs that are close to him are DDR and/or Czech lines.


----------

